# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  Unable to export reports in Report Manager (SSRS 2008 R2)

## Madison

Hi,

I am unable to export reports in any format from Report Manager (SSRS 2008 R2). That includes Word, Excel, PDF, and all of the other types available. Whenever I try to export a report, I get the following message:

"Unable to download. Unable to open this Internet site. The requested site is either unavailable or cannot be found. Please try again later."

I welcome any useful information. Thanks in advance.

Mike M.

----------


## rmiao

Can you tell how you configured that RS?

----------


## Madison

Are you referring to the Reporting Services Configuration Manager?

----------


## rmiao

Correct. Did you have any problem to open RS web console?

----------


## Madison

If you are refering to the Web Service URL section, I did not have any problems setting it up. It works correctly.

----------


## rmiao

But error says unable to open site.

----------


## Madison

Please define a "RS Web Console". Perhaps I am not familiar with that term.

----------


## rmiao

That's the url of RS manager, you can find it in RS configuration manager.

----------


## Madison

The Report Manager URL that I have is "https:// <severname>:443/Reports". When I click that URL, the Report Manager is launched and is available for use. I assume this is what you meant.

----------


## rmiao

So your RS is working. How did you deploy reports?

----------


## Madison

I selected the data source, datasets, and reports then deployed them from the context menu. Next, these items were uploaded via the toolbar in Report Manager. When I opened up a report, I tried to export this report into one of the seven available formats from the "Export" button drop-down list on the toolbar (fourth control from the right). At this point I received an error message that said, "Unable to download. Unable to open this Internet site. The requested site is either unavailable or cannot be found. Please try again later."

----------


## rmiao

Tried those steps on my RS but can't reproduce the error. What kind of permission you have in your RS?

----------


## Madison

What permissions are you referring to? Could you please give me an example?

----------


## rmiao

RS has system roles like administrator and user, other roles like content manager, publisher, report builder and browser. Each role has different permissions.

----------


## Madison

If you are referring to "site settings" in Report Manager, I am the System Administrator.

----------

